
Safer smart contracts through type-driven development in idris [pdf] - jobstijl
http://publications.lib.chalmers.se/records/fulltext/234939/234939.pdf
======
drdeca
I am excited for this. I haven't read it all yet, but what I have has been
interesting, and I look forward to reading the rest.

Maybe this will be what I will use to get myself to finally learn idris.

------
KuiN
This is really interesting work. Dependent types are fascinating but they seem
so resolutely stuck in academia; evidence of applications to real-world
problems is rare.

